# The latest mag



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Have to say that the latest edition of the mag is superb again.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , another great production 8)

Mark


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Yep!. Job well done.

I've even ordered all the remaining ones I had'nt got, so will soon have a full set.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

this is the best mag, Phill. (not at all because we're in it !) :lol: :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We all thought that issue 16 was the best. (So far) ! 8)


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Latest ABSOLUTTE best yet ,Congrats to all concerned.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not got mine yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not got mine yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


last one went out in early December number 18 ,thought you had that one .


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Cracking Mag,

it was my first one, and I am very impressed with it!


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 10, 2009)

I just signed up and got the pack and mag last week. Very impressed with it. Recognised a few names and cars from here.
Looking forward to the next and may have to back order to see what i've missed.
Chris


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not got mine yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Sorry Andrew just noticed this is an old thread brought back to life


----------

